# Sharing Weather Models



## St. Bear (Jan 30, 2014)

I found this article interesting about the proliferation of sharing weather models.
http://www.nj.com/weather-guy/index...not_but_social_media_is_a_powerful_thing.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2014)

I guess the author didnt know who originally sent out that big of hysterical hype, and didnt understand why it's hype, becuase he didnt explain it.

That map of a massive Feb 9 blizzard was put out by a guy called, "WeatherBoy Weather", of that I'm 100% certain.  

What WBW did was intentionally post the control run of the Euro, NOT the operational run.   He did that to generate web hits and likes, because that's the run that had the massive blizzard.  He posts crap like that all the time and does stuff to boost his likes.  Also, over 100k of his "likes" originate from Turkey, because apparently that's a thing now.....you can actually pay companies to artificially boost your likes.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 30, 2014)

One hundred thousand Turkeys can't be wrong.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I guess the author didnt know who originally sent out that big of hysterical hype, and didnt understand why it's hype, becuase he didnt explain it.
> 
> That map of a massive Feb 9 blizzard was put out by a guy called, "WeatherBoy Weather", of that I'm 100% certain.
> 
> What WBW did was intentionally post the control run of the Euro, NOT the operational run.   He did that to generate web hits and likes, because that's the run that had the massive blizzard.  He posts crap like that all the time and does stuff to boost his likes.  Also, over 100k of his "likes" originate from Turkey, because apparently that's a thing now.....you can actually pay companies to artificially boost your likes.



That's correct.....Twitter followers and YouTube views as well!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> What WBW did was intentionally post the control run of the Euro, NOT the operational run.   He did that to generate web hits and likes, because that's the run that had the massive blizzard.  He posts crap like that all the time and does stuff to boost his likes.



Which is exactly what the article said.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> *Which is exactly what the article said*.



The hype bit?  Sure, but the rest of the article doesnt say who put out the post (Weatherboy Weather) and it doesnt explain what an operational model is versus a control model and why the scenario isnt likely.   In fact, it goes one to talk about how things change run to run this far out (which is true), but doesnt hammer down for the reader why exactly the propaganda piece itself, the whole point of the article, is crap.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 31, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The hype bit?  Sure, but the rest of the article doesnt say who put out the post (Weatherboy Weather) and it doesnt explain what an operational model is versus a control model and why the scenario isnt likely.   In fact, it goes one to talk about how things change run to run this far out (which is true), but doesnt hammer down for the reader why exactly the propaganda piece itself, the whole point of the article, is crap.



That's the internet.  Some great stuff, lots of crap, and billions without the skill to tell the difference.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2014)

*UPDATE:*

Because of the stir that "Weatherboy Weather" caused by sharing that BS Euro blizzard map for February 9th, the ECMWF has BANNED the public sharing of Euro maps.

So thanks to this one azzhat, nobody will be allowed to view pictures of the Euro snow, temp, wind etc.... output maps anymore.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 31, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Because of the stir that "Weatherboy Weather" caused by sharing that BS Euro blizzard map for February 9th, the ECMWF has BANNED the public sharing of Euro maps.
> 
> So thanks to this one azzhat, nobody will be allowed to view pictures of the Euro snow, temp, wind etc.... output maps anymore.



Geez that's a bit of an overreaction.


----------

